# Fairbanks Field Trial



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Darn, I didn't go, and I haven't had the full report yet. Gwen was running her boy out of Flash in the derby and I think he was out fairly quickly unfortunately. I heard 50% of the Open dogs were out in the first series. Bob had River (River won the Q at national last year) in Open and was really disappointed, he was out in the 3rd series. There was another golden that got a reserve jam in the Q and another young girl running the derby that didn't make it all the way through either. But I haven't heard about the whole thing yet. Any dogs in particular that you were thinking of?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

None in particular. I was really just wondering if you had been able to watch any of it ... and if you assisted with the flyer station.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

No I didn't make the long drive up. I would have liked to. But Fairbanks is 7 hours away. The next field trials are down this way. So I can volunteer for those.

You should see that puppy out of Flash. He's a nice dog! But he's in derbies up against dogs that have run 20 derbies already and he's run 3. Pretty tough competition when you're up here trying to run field trials when there are only 6 a year.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last weekend didn't go well for the goldens in Fairbanks again. Neither got past the 1st series. I heard the grass was super deep and very hard to find the birds. G said she won't be bringing her Flash puppy to national this year, he's not ready for the Q. This is G and her puppy at a derby last month. He's a very nice looking dog, very well put together. G really needs to send him to the states.


----------

